# Throttle bodies?



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

Has anyone installeda throttle body on there car(aftermarket) if so what did you get? how well does it do for you and any problems on any one in perticular? I am about to spend some money and want to be sure of what I am getting into! Thanks every one!:confused


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

Thought about doin it, but..............??????


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

yeah i gave up. but i know there is some one on the site that polishes them. I can't remember who though? help me out here guys!(and Gals)


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

shaner ports and polishes stock TB's.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> shaner ports and polishes stock TB's.


I had a Shaner S3 on Fatbitch.... I loved that damn throttle body.:cheers


----------

